# N.C.-HANDSOME Golden Ret. Male in High Kill Shelter!!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh...he looks so sad....he's so handsome. Hopefully someone can get him out of there soon!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

If you check petfinder, this boy has been adopted....wohoo!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Going to do the happy banana adopted dance now....:banana::banana::banana::banana: I hope he has a wonderful life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*

Thank God!!

I emld. for him but hadn't heard back!!


----------

